# Please comment on these breeders...



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

I am looking for a good show line breeder and was impressed by these breeders from talking to them. If anyone has any info on these breeders please pm me. 

http://www.omegashepherds.com
http://www.banffyhaus.com
http://www.zwingervonhimmel.com
http://www.waldenhaus.com


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I am _only_ basing this on their websites (which we know isn't always the best decision-making tool):

Omega Shepherds: put a lot of emphasis in who sired their dogs and not a whole lot of emphasis on the dogs themselves. There aren't any posted OFA/Penn Hip results nor titling results, etc. I see some pictures of dogs at shows (not a lot,) but only see "show ring conformation" instead of "pointed," etc. *Has THREE RipOffReports against them *for selling dysplastic dogs and NOT friendly at all. 

Banffyhaus: put their information right out there: show and working titles, breed survey, size, pedigree, etc. Something I didn't particularly like was their statement on the puppy page: "rare longcoat." Then again, that might just be personal preference putting "rare" in front of something when it comes to puppies. Rare usually means an extra zero on the price. Great mission statement on their page, too (in the "About Us.") *I did notice a RipOffReport for them*, but since those can be posted by anyone...it might be good to READ. 

Zwinger Von Himmel: seem to be more importers than breeders? (or maybe they just don't have any litters currently.) Doesn't really talk about them titling THEIR dogs before breeding...just hips x-rayed, and OFA "normal," etc. I don't know - their website was FULL of information. No rip-off reports against them.

Waldenhaus: Hmm. Well this statement threw me off on their FAQ page: "It is our opinion that Conformation titles and Obedience titles are somewhat outdated tools that are sometimes used by breeders to try to help them select which animals might produce well when bred to another. In the case of working and obedience titles, which are basically and quite simply just complex pattern training exercises, a marginal candidate can, if trained by and exceptional trainer - exceed all expectations." So what, exactly, do their dogs do? They don't have a page on their [lengthy] website introducing prospective buyers to their individual dogs. It's one thing not to title your dogs, but it's another thing to call titles "outdated tools" and "complex pattern training exercises." They also call Schutzhund "Protection Dog Training." They may produce "nice" dogs, but it would turn me off (personally) to read a breeder putting down titling, showing, and working dogs. No RipOffReports against them.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Where are you located? We can suggest breeders near you. I have a show line dog and am into the show scene and don't recall ever seeing dogs from these kennels. That would be one red flag to me, if I were specifically looking for a good show line dog. 

Like Shel said, there were several things on the FAQ page of the last breeder that made me go "hmm, what?" but at least they are pretty honest and specific about their views. It just depends on what the buyer is looking for.


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

SouthernThistle-Thanks for the great info...I really appreciate it!

Liesje-I am located in NJ, but i am looking anywhere. First and foremost i want a grat family dog. I am actually looking for an older puppy...4-18 months.

I actually emailed a couple breeders a few times that alot of people on this site recommended and they never responded, which IMO is a huge turn off and someone who doesnt want to be bothered.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The last one has prices that reflect their pride in their puppies too. They are in my area. 

I wonder why some did not answer? Is there something about your situation that might not be super puppy suitable? Housing? Yard? Fence? Time? 

Anyway, I know that many people on here have showline dogs as companions.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You should look into Robin Huerta's....

Huerta Hof German Shepherds


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Dang it, why do people drag up old threads like this? I almost typed an answer to a question that was posted 2 years ago.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Dang it, why do people drag up old threads like this? I almost typed an answer to a question that was posted 2 years ago.


Because Puppyloves got a puppy from one of the breeders recommended, so he/she posted their story about what happened when they went through that breeder.

It helps others who type that kennel name in and they see this thread and see people's experiences with that kennel.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Never even noticed the date, but it was on the Active Posts. Weird!


----------

